# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Anyone done an SKS build? Here's mine.

## RimfireNZ

Hey guys,
A while ago I wanted a bit of a "tactical" semi auto and couldn't afford an AR. So I spent a few hundred on an SKS and did it up a little. Chaote stock (& scope rail), had it threaded for a suppressor (an MAE 30 cal can). The red dot was pretty quickly swapped out for a short 2-10x scope because my eyesight is terrible.





I stripped it back to be a standard sks a couple years ago, but now I'm in the same position again so am thinking of re-doing it for goats.

My question is, *has anyone over here done a magazine conversion to a standard SKS to take the tapco 5 shotters*? If so what was involved?

I'm looking at Natchezss thinking I can just about get everything I need for the build for a tiny fraction of what it'd cost me here, and last time I asked the arms officer said it's ok to import a mag if it's legal capacity (I still might go and ask for an import permit just in case).

----------


## Toby

Thats one of the better looking SKS's I have seen, nice work.

----------


## kimjon

Hi RimfireNZ

Looks similar to one I did about 6 years ago, same as yours but different scope and I cut my barrel down a bit before suppressing it. Great rifle full stop - but then factor in what they cost and they must be the best ''bang for buck'' shooters out there!



The duck-bill mags are shit, don't bother. You are far better off using stripper clips, and if you loose a stripper clip when in a hurry bombing up goats it will only cost you the price of one bullet...so who cares. I could load mine real quick with the stripper clips, such fun.

or

Find a SKK (or SKS-D) which will take the AK47 mags.



kj

----------


## Toby

They are great, The one I used when culling goats was just old wooden thing.

----------


## crnkin

Did you use the bolt on scope mount? Work ok?

Im trying to find one for my sks. Dont like the look of the ones that just replace the receiver cover.

Chris

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Did you use the bolt on scope mount? Work ok?
> 
> Im trying to find one for my sks. Dont like the look of the ones that just replace the receiver cover.
> 
> Chris


The one I had bolted on from the side. My receiver is already drilled and tapped to whack one of those straight on again, but they're a bit pricey. I picked up one that replaces the receiver cover for next to nothing. I'll see how it goes. Otherwise I'll import one of those Chaote ones that bolt on from the side again.

----------


## Beavis

My mate got a pinned Tapco stock for his which makes it feel like a new gun. Very nice. Has a Bushnell TRS-25 mounted in a scout mount. It's very accurate for what it is. Natchez won't ship gun parts.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Anyone here know where I can get my hands on some of these?



TAPCO Mag SKS 7.62x39mm Russian 5-Round Detachable Polymer Black

Kimjon you say they're shit, but I'd be keen to at least give one a go.

I'm not gonna go buy a whole new rifle (SKK). This is already threaded for a suppressor and tapped for that scope mount I want to get.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> My mate got a pinned Tapco stock for his which makes it feel like a new gun. Very nice. Has a Bushnell TRS-25 mounted in a scout mount. It's very accurate for what it is. Natchez won't ship gun parts.


Ah they won't? Bugger.

I think I know the stock you're talking about. I disregarded them as all the ones I've seen were adjustable. They look pretty awesome though. Is it one of these?

----------


## RimfireNZ

I got rid of my fugly paintjob and the nearly orange varnish that the thing came with.


Stripped back the wood and gave the barrel and action a matte black paint job.


The after a few coats of varnish it looks a lot better.

----------


## gimp

Nooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Beavis

> Ah they won't? Bugger.
> 
> I think I know the stock you're talking about. I disregarded them as all the ones I've seen were adjustable. They look pretty awesome though. Is it one of these?


Yea he's got the green one

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Yea he's got the green one


Have you got any idea where/how he managed to get that Beavis? I'd love one, but all the ones I've seen are adjustable. I've tried to find non-adjustible ones but I haven't had any luck.

I don't have my E-cat so that's not something I can get my hands on. I guess I could import one and get it pinned once it's here? I'm going to have a chat with the arms officer today about those magazines so I'll see if that's do-able while I'm at it.

----------


## Beavis

He bought it from Section 8 Sports(?) in Canada. They pinned it for him before sending it. Customs won't let it through if it's unpinned.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> He bought it from Section 8 Sports(?) in Canada. They pinned it for him before sending it. Customs won't let it through if it's unpinned.


Cheers for checking that out Beavis. I just spoke with an arms officer in Auckland and apparently you can't even get them in if they're pinned anymore. They still class them as retractible. Bugger it  :Sad:  

None of the dragunov style ones interest me. Guess I'll have to make do with the wooden stock, will just get a recoil pad to give me a bit of extra length as the SKS stock appears to be made for people that have T-Rex arms.

----------


## Beavis

That's bullshit. If it has been pinned properly it is a fixed stock. You could just import it without the stock on, then get an airsoft stock and chuck on.

----------


## turner nz

check out post 20 on that link ak mag mod for the sks 

SKS to AK mag conversion - Shooting Sports Forum

----------


## turner nz

my sks http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y33/wildplumdx/sks.jpg

tech sights are amazing very impressed

----------


## RimfireNZ

I had a box of goodies turn up yesterday from a mate in the US.



3 x 5 shot Pro Mag mags
1 x Tapco extended mag release
1 x Tapco shell deflector
1 x Chaote receiver mounted scope rail (which my gun is already drilled and tapped for).

I'm going to fit everything in the weekend. Should be a bit of fun  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## turner nz

now you need this SKS SG WORKS BULLPUP STOCK | Trade Me screw that

----------


## Bill999

i tryed get one of those into the country a few years back and it was a no go. 

I personally think they are badass

----------


## turner nz

Yea badass but not worth that kinda money surely

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

Its all about what you are into, I like bullpups. id probably buy it if i had an sks or skk lieing around and had a bit of spare coin. sadly I have neither

----------


## crnkin

Anyone imported one of these?

I'm gonna try soon. As soon as someone finishes chopping and suppressing it

Chris

----------


## turner nz

yeah mate bill tried  :Psmiley:

----------


## RimfireNZ

For the rifle AND the price of that stock... just get an AK!

----------


## turner nz

yeah i wouldn't mind an NHM 90 but dont think there worth 1200 or whatever Gun city ask for them, 800 would be more like it

----------


## gimp

Just wait til the NHM90 is common on the used market.


Someone else needs to import them. There's no way they are worth twice what the M14 clones go for. There is probably LESS value in machining etc in the AK.

----------


## Beavis

> Just wait til the NHM90 is common on the used market.
> 
> 
> Someone else needs to import them. There's no way they are worth twice what the M14 clones go for. There is probably LESS value in machining etc in the AK.


It's just GC retail logic at work

----------


## gimp

> It's just GC retail logic at work



It's stupid

I want a $400 AK

----------


## Beavis

I want an AK at what they retail for in shit hole countries. But that's the price you pay for a standard of living in a 1st world country - greedy, retarded retailers.

----------


## crnkin

> Anyone imported one of these?
> 
> I'm gonna try soon. As soon as someone finishes chopping and suppressing it
> 
> Chris


Dammit!

One of these I meant

TimberSmith - Premium Wooden Rifle Stocks (Powered by CubeCart)

----------


## Spanners

I read a book recently on the AK. All machine guns from Gatling to the Ak really was the 1st half. Rest was on Kalashnikov. 
Is a  new one - cant remeber the author as its at home.  Called 'the rifle - history of the AK' if I remember right. 
For what it said, $400us is about a cheap as they in peace times. If someone is arcing up apparently the price almost doubles. 
You can buy a nice 56S here for 1000-1200 all the time

----------


## Beavis

When I get round to doing my E endorsement, one of the first guns I think I will buy will be a minty 56S. Always wanted one.

----------


## turner nz

Where can u get 56s for a grand?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> Dammit!
> 
> One of these I meant
> 
> TimberSmith - Premium Wooden Rifle Stocks (Powered by CubeCart)


Now those are nice stocks perhaps too good for what goes in them.

----------


## Spanners

> Where can u get 56s for a grand?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


I paid $1200 for mine few years ago
They come up at 1000-1200 all the time
All the ones at auction the other month went in that range

----------


## RimfireNZ

Did a bit of work on the SKS today. Got the mags in, worked on the stock a little and got the scope rail installed.











I still have to get the shell deflector installed but that's going to need some modification to work with this mount. May have to see if I can drill & tap the receiver again just for the deflector and chop the deflector up a bit.

Getting there though. It's already threaded for a can. I'm just going to matte black my 30 cal can.

The scope isn't mental high on this either. I was expecting it to be. The low rings help with that.

----------


## turner nz

Looking tidy mate

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Nice work guys...  

I actually ended up sourcing and buying more wood for my SKK - I melted my plastic stock... yes melted - You could see the barrel actually sinking further and further down into it...  mind you, went through 1000 rounds that weekend....   those mags are sooo thirsty!!

----------


## turner nz

SKS Trigger Job - YouTube

----------


## Beavis

Do those Tapco mags work ok?

----------


## Spanners

Someone in NZ has done a magwell conversion for using Styer mags - anyone know who it was?

----------


## Beavis

Styer mags? Didn't think they would feed x39 reliably

----------


## Spanners

Maybe lips were modded, but SURE someone in Nth Island was doing it or did one
I have a million AUG mags and need to use them for something LOL

----------


## Beavis

They work in a Saiga .223, but you have to build up the front trunion latch with putty so they click in. I'd imagine you could get them to work in an 84S as well. Buy an AUG  :Have A Nice Day:  Wonder if you could mod them to work in an AR

----------


## Spanners

> They work in a Saiga .223, but you have to build up the front trunion latch with putty so they click in. I'd imagine you could get them to work in an 84S as well. Buy an AUG  Wonder if you could mod them to work in an AR


I brought the mags with the intention of an AUG, until I put a bit of time on the trigger of one and flagged the idea.
If the triggers were better I would have one, but they are just mud.

Already tried them for AR - no good

----------


## turner nz

I know the fella that imports barnual ammo said he was looking at bringing in russian sks's id be keen for one of those

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> I brought the mags with the intention of an AUG, until I put a bit of time on the trigger of one and flagged the idea.
> If the triggers were better I would have one, but they are just mud.
> 
> Already tried them for AR - no good


What kind of AUG? The MSAR ones made in the US were supposed to be pretty good and were developing an aftermarket of bits that improved the trigger etc

Then they went bankrupt for some reason, sadly before their Glock mag 9mm AUG ever existed. Which is a pity because I'd buy two.

----------


## Beavis

> I know the fella that imports barnual ammo said he was looking at bringing in russian sks's id be keen for one of those
> 
> sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2


+1

----------


## Spanners

> What kind of AUG? The MSAR ones made in the US were supposed to be pretty good and were developing an aftermarket of bits that improved the trigger etc
> 
> Then they went bankrupt for some reason, sadly before their Glock mag 9mm AUG ever existed. Which is a pity because I'd buy two.


Great - another $5k gun you need to throw $2k to get even close to acceptable trigger pull LOL

----------


## steven

those sks stocks are lovely....I wonder if I  can bring them in.

----------


## steven

@Beavis, I wondered on that and then some ppl said they thought the chinese sks's with a nice stock cheaper and better.  I have 2 mates with chinese sks....probably going to buy one, but the coming ammo shortage and maybe rule change is making me pause....  

Now ive seen these stocks might import 3...if I/we can.

TimberSmith - Premium Wooden Rifle Stocks (Powered by CubeCart)

----------


## turner nz

Those timbersmith monte carlo stocks look top notch would love one myself as for the thumb hole version..... too dressy for an sks ? 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## turner nz

i posted this earlier in this thread but may have been hard to find, would be a fun project 

SKS AK Mag Conversion Photos by wildplumdx | Photobucket

----------


## Beavis

> @Beavis, I wondered on that and then some ppl said they thought the chinese sks's with a nice stock cheaper and better.  I have 2 mates with chinese sks....probably going to buy one, but the coming ammo shortage and maybe rule change is making me pause....  
> 
> Now ive seen these stocks might import 3...if I/we can.
> 
> TimberSmith - Premium Wooden Rifle Stocks (Powered by CubeCart)


I've got a Norc paratroop SKS. Fun gun, very sloppy build quality but shoots ok. My mate got one of the 20" ones from Gun City the other week, better build quality, looking forward to shooting it. I want a Russian SKS for collectors sake. I like the way they look with the dark red stock.

----------


## Spanners

Ive got a E Cat SKS thats never been fired, and the stock is split through the wrist already LOL

----------


## Beavis

Did it dry out too much? The chicom stocks are basically balsa wood

----------


## Spanners

> Did it dry out too much? The chicom stocks are basically balsa wood


Nope - it arrived cracked - like it had been used as a club LOL  :Grin: 
I might keep it if I can find a decent stock and a AK magwell conversion

----------


## Glu

Converting my .223 saiga was cheaper than buying an Aug . It is about 10mm longer than a 11.5 inch barreled AR15.
Just looking for a nice compact scope for it

----------


## gimp

> Great - another $5k gun you need to throw $2k to get even close to acceptable trigger pull LOL


They were like 1200US and the trigger bits were like 160 I think. Not much different to an AR

----------


## Spanners

> They were like 1200US and the trigger bits were like 160 I think. Not much different to an AR


And what price on my doorstep can you supply this $1200 gun for?
E cat on your door would be alot closer to 5 and 1.2

----------


## gimp

Damn the "island in the pacific" tax


And handin policy.

----------


## Spanners

> Takes AR mags?


Na - styer takes styer

----------


## turner nz

Tavor mtar takes ar mags now one of those would be nice.

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Beavis

> Tavor mtar takes ar mags now one of those would be nice.
> 
> sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2


Fuck yes much want

----------


## gimp

> Na - styer takes styer


MSAR Aug takes AR mags.

----------


## Spanners

Meh. Whole point we're talking about them is I have a million AUG mags LOL

----------


## gimp

I just want a glockmag 9mm AUG. wonder if it'll ever hit market. It was announced like 2009/2010.

MSAR MCS. Looks awesome.

----------


## turner nz

Hmm you guys should start a aug thread  :Grin: 

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

It'd just be me tearfully posting every so often that the MCS still doesn't exist.

----------


## turner nz

Just done that trigger mod on my SKS wow what a difference its incredible, now has zero creep and it breaks clean at about 4lb. Highly recommend doing it.

----------


## turner nz

just measured trigger pull came in at 4.7lb and brakes clean  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Haggie

shit mine creeps for about a mile before it goes off. nice

----------


## Kanasie

HI did this some time ago to my SKS sorry for the pic quality

----------


## Toby

Thats interesting

----------


## Kanasie

Yeah here is the other side and a close up. Yay for the law change may have to scrap it (if I don't get my e endorsement) as it is now classed as an E-cat

----------


## Bill999

there is a thumbhole one around similiar to that that a possom trapper put together, If you were prepaired to redo the stock?

----------

